# Celestia



## Nightspore (Jul 6, 2013)

Does anyone run Celestia 1.6.1? Unlike Stellarium it is a virtual universe rather than a planetarium. It hasn't been upgraded for a while so I don't know how it would run on Win 8. I run it on Win 7 & Vista with no problems though. 

Celestia 1.6.1





Mars from Phobos













Series of three showing Cassini-Huygens deployment.


----------



## Nightspore (Jul 7, 2013)

Skimming across Saturn's rings.





Galileo flypast of Jupiter.






Saturn seen from an orbit above Dione.





Jupiter viewed from Ganymede.


----------



## Nightspore (Jul 7, 2013)

Betelgeuse (alpha Orionis) from around 10 au.





Earthrise from the Moon.





Sunrise from Mercury.


----------

